# PC City (Dixons) may close down in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

From the article...

Dixons Retail has issued a profit warning for the financial year.

Although it’s early days, it’s likely that the plans will result in a sell off of DSGI’s PC City assets in Spain. 

Dixons issues profit warning | PC Retail Industry | PCR


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A couple of branches round here closed last year, But a lot of simlar places have opened - MediaMarkt and Worten, both very good. I expect that helped put them out of business.

They are all part of Currys in the UK now I believe. Something to do with Currys having a better reputation for customer service?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Currys are also owned by DSG Group (or at least were......have been out of the circle for a while!)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

donz said:


> Currys are also owned by DSG Group (or at least were......have been out of the circle for a while!)


Yep - they had to ditch the Dixons brand because their staff and customer service had such a terrible reputation! 

Darty is another big competitor in Spain - they are owned by the same group that owns Comet in the UK.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

funny isn't it.....and I always found Dixons stores to be much more expensive than Currys or any of their other 'sister' stores that carried the same products & models


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yep - they had to ditch the Dixons brand because their staff and customer service had such a terrible reputation!
> 
> Darty is another big competitor in Spain - they are owned by the same group that owns Comet in the UK.


Never heard of Darty. It's probably called smthing else here!

In the end all roads lead to Rome, or Kraft or Unilever. There are 3 or 4 companies that own everything...
Walkers are owned by Frito Lay which are owned by....Pepsico
Matutano are owned by Lays which are owned by.........Pepsico
Cadbury's is really Kraft
and so is Nabisco, Maxwell house, Philadelphia and a large etc
And Bovril, Cart D'or ice creams, Cif, Persil, Dove and Sunsilk all lead back to Coleman's Unilever


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

APP Informatica is a far better bet than PC City ever was or is ever likely to be.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> APP Informatica is a far better bet than PC City ever was or is ever likely to be.


Yes, you're probably right. No one I know recommends PC City, but I was thinking about it from the point of how many jobs will be lost


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If a business goes down the tubes because a competitor provides a better service jobs get lost. That's life.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I went to PC City in Malaga for a PSU, they wanted €97 for it. I had the identical unit shipped down from England, carriage free for £54. They deserve all they get!


----------

